# Pics of my big pacman



## Mantiskid (Apr 22, 2013)

So, I haven't posted anything for a while...but here's a few pics of my pacman frog:






and two of my limbatas:





and last...my gator lizards!!!


----------



## BugLover (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like you take good care of them all, nice and clean.


----------



## agent A (Apr 23, 2013)

nice


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 24, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks like you take good care of them all, nice and clean.


Yeah I try really hard to keep them all healthy and happy and comfortable  . For some reason thoygh, I had like a mass die oFf with my limbatas...I went from about a hundred to 2 now.  I wonder what I did wrong?


----------

